# APR Summer Sale: Today through August 3rd, 2012.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

One week after APR Motorsport’s victory at Road America and APR's announcement of a second Audi R8 Grand-Am piloted by Audi Sport Factory Drivers, we are pleased to announce our product line from ECU upgrades to Stage 3+ Turbocharger Systems, is on sale!

*July 2nd through August 3th*










*Fully Loaded ECU’s – Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: Exact Original Mapping and Performance
*91 Octane Performance*
*93 Octane Performance*
*100 Octane Performance*
*Valet Mode* :: Limits RPMs and Power Output


*Also Included:*



*Fault Code Erase* :: Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes
*Security Lockout* :: Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected
*Anti-Theft* :: Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected


*APR Hardware Sale:*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
APR Stage 3, 3+ and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off Most Systems!
APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
APR Intercooler and CPS Systems 10% Off!
APR Bipipe 10% Off!
APR R1 Diverter Valve 10%!
APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses, APR FSI Fuel Pump and more 15% Off!
APR Brembo Brake Kits – Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits – Free Shipping!


Please visit the APR Product Pages for full product details or call an APR representative at +1 (334) 502-5181.

To find a local APR Dealer in your area, please use the APR Dealer Locator Tool at www.goapr.com/dealer.

Prices are only applicable to the United States of America. To find pricing and participation in your country, please contact a local APR Dealer in your country.

*For more news and updates follow us on facebook!*


Go APR!










*Click the image below for a higher resolution Wallpaper image*


----------

